# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Πρόβλημα στον πίνακα

## KleKle

Καλησπέρα σας, 

έχω ένα πολύ παράξενο πρόβλημα στον πίνακα του σπιτιού. Κλείνονοντας και τις 3 φάσεις από τον μετρητή τις ΔΕΗ συμβαίνει το εξής:

1) αν ο γενικός από τον πίνακα είναι κλειστός παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχει ακόμα τάση στο σπίτι. Μετρώντας με ένα πολύμετρο είδα 110volt μεταξύ φάσης-γείωσης και ουδετέρου-γείωσης, ενώ μεταξύ φάσης και ουδετέρου γύρω στα 3-4volt (έχει τύχει να μετρήσω μέχρι και 11).

2) αν είτε ο γενικός ή το ρελέ διαφυγής (το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια) είναι σηκωμένα, τότε δεν υπάρχει καθόλου τάση πουθενά.

Να σημειώσω ότι το σπίτι (χτισμένο περί του 1980) έχει 2 διαμερίσματα (ορόφους) κι εγώ μένω στον δεύτερο. Ποια είναι τα πιθανά αίτια του προβλήματος;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!  :Smile:

----------


## klik

> Καλησπέρα σας, 
> 
> έχω ένα πολύ παράξενο πρόβλημα στον πίνακα του σπιτιού. Κλείνονοντας και τις 3 φάσεις από τον μετρητή τις ΔΕΗ συμβαίνει το εξής:
> 
>  1) αν ο γενικός από τον πίνακα είναι κλειστός παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχει ακόμα τάση στο σπίτι. Μετρώντας με ένα πολύμετρο είδα 110volt μεταξύ φάσης-γείωσης και *ουδετέρου-γείωσης*, ενώ μεταξύ φάσης και ουδετέρου γύρω στα 3-4volt (έχει τύχει να μετρήσω μέχρι και 11).
> *Έχεις πρόβλημα με τη γείωση. Αν λειτουργούσε σωστά δεν θα είχες τέτοια διαφορά εδώ.*
> 
> 
> 2) αν είτε ο γενικός ή το ρελέ διαφυγής (το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια) είναι σηκωμένα, τότε δεν υπάρχει καθόλου τάση πουθενά.
> ...



 Φτιάξε και τη γείωση, διότι κινδυνεύεις άμεσα και το ρελέ διαρροής.

----------


## KleKle

Αυτό που δε μπορώ να κατανοήσω είναι πώς αφού είναι κλειστές οι κεντρικές φάσεις υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού οπουδήποτε. Είτε μεταξύ φάσης γείωσης είτε ουδετέρου γείωσης. 

Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις λίγο αναλυτικότερα το δεύτερο που έγραψες σε παρακαλώ;

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι μετρώντας γείωση-ουδέτερο όταν λειτουργούν όλα κανονικά η τάση είναι 0. Αυτό δε δείχνει καλή λειτουργία της γείωσης; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## klik

Οι ασφάλειες στο ρολόι διακόπτουν τις 3 φάσεις. Ο ουδέτερος συνεχίζει αδιάκοπος στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ και τον μοιράζεσαι και με το κάτω διαμέρισμα (που πιθανόν έχει άλλο ρολόι). Η γείωση πάει μέχρι το ρολόι και εκεί ενώνεται (τουλάχιστο για τη Θεσσαλονίκη) με τον ουδέτερο και τη/τις ράβδους γείωσης (προσφέροντας σταθερότητα στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ και ασφάλεια από ηλεκτροπληξία σε σένα).

Καλώδια που τρέχουν παράλληλα, εμφανίζουν χωρητικότητα (μερικών εκατοντάδων pF ή και περισσότερο), λειτουργούν δηλαδή σαν πυκνωτές.
Οι πυκνωτές παρουσιάζουν αγωγιμότητα στο εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα, άρα καταφέρνει να υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ αυτών των καλωδίων και της πραγματικής γης. Αν η γείωση λειτουργούσε, όλα αυτά τα φορτία δεν θα συνέχιζαν μετά το ρολόι για να τα μετράς και μέσα στο σπίτι (ή θα μέτραγες λίγα Volt) ανάμεσα σε ουδέτερο και γή.

Στα ασύνδετα καλώδια των φάσεων μπορεί να έχεις πάλι λόγο χωρητικότητας, φορτία από το κάτω διαμέρισμα που συνεχίζει να έχει ρεύμα.

Φυσικά δεν αποκλείω και το περιθώριο να έχεις κάνει λάθος στις μετρήσεις ή να έχεις μπερδευτεί και να έχεις γράψει λάθος τις παρατηρήσεις σου.

Η γείωση πρέπει να ελέγχεται με όργανα (άρα θα πρέπει να καλέσεις κάποιον υπεύθυνο να το κάνει).

----------

FILMAN (18-05-15), 

KleKle (17-05-15), 

nestoras (17-05-15)

----------


## KleKle

Το κάτω διαμέρισμα έχει όντως άλλο ρολόι.

Κατάλαβα αυτό που λες και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου.

Λάθος στις μετρήσεις δε νομίζω να έχω κάνει, είναι αρκετά απλή η διαδικασία.

Η απορία που δε μου έχει λυθεί είναι όμως γιατί ανοίγοντας τον γενικό ή τον ΔΔΕ (με κλειστές φάσεις) τα 110v "εξαφανίζονται".

----------


## nestoras

Επειδη εχεις τουλάχιστον ενα φορτίο συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο δικτυο του σπιτιού (ακόμη και τα ενδεικτικά λαμπάκια που ανέφερε ο Κλικ).
Αυτό εχει ως αποτέλεσμα να "πνίγονται" οι χωρητικές τάσεις στα φορτία αυτά.

----------

KleKle (17-05-15)

----------


## KleKle

Ενδεικτικά λαμπάκια στον πίνακα δεν υπάρχουν. Αλλά ακόμη και να υπήρχαν, δεν καταλαβαίνω πως "πνίγονται" αυτά τα 110volt. Δηλαδή οι χωρητικές τάσεις συμπεριφέρονται διαφορετικά από τις κανονικές; 

Άμα ακουμπήσει κάποιος με γυμνά χέρια καλώδιο υπό τάση 110volt, έστω κι αν δημιουργείται λόγω επαγωγικών φορτίων, δε θα τον χτυπήσει το ρεύμα;

Ίσως να κουράζω με τις ερωτήσεις μου, απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πλήρως το πρόβλημα.

----------


## lepouras

αν είναι όντος χωρητικό ρεύμα τότε όχι δεν κινδυνεύει κανένας. μάλιστα αν το πιάσει κανείς τότε θα μετράς πάλι μηδέν.
κάποτε το έκανα και για πλάκα (σε παραλληλισμένα καλώδια που ήταν ασύνδετα) και με πρήζανε στα σπίτια οι ιδιοκτήτες <<να κλείσουμε το ένα? να κλείσουμε τον γενικό? να κλείσουμε την Πτολεμαΐδα? γιατί εκείνο? γιατί το άλλο?>>  και έβαζα το δοκιμαστικό(γιατί δεν ξέρανε πως δουλεύει) και τους έλεγα<< το βλέπετε? έχει ρεύμα>> και το έπιανα και πεταγόντουσαν από τον τρόμο και τους έλεγα<< με γνωρίζει και δεν με πειράζει οπότε αφήστε με να κάνω την δουλειά μου ήσυχα>> και φεύγαν από τα  πόδια μου :hahahha: 
φυσικά δεν στο προτείνω γιατί αν δεν είσαι 1000% σίγουρος το γιατί και πως τότε μπορεί να σκοτωθείς. :Shame on you: 
οπότε παραμένεις σε αυτά που σου είπαν τα παιδιά και τίποτε άλλο.

----------

FILMAN (18-05-15), 

KleKle (17-05-15)

----------


## KleKle

Νομίζω πως τώρα κατάλαβα αν και δεν πρόκειται να ακουμπήσω καλώδιο με γυμνά χέρια έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα φοβάμαι αρκετά. :P

Ουσιαστικά παρομοιάζοντάς το με ένα απλό κύκλωμα με πυκνωτή, άμα τοποθετήσουμε έναν καταναλωτή στο κύκλωμα ξεφορτίζουμε τον πυκνωτή (στην περίπτωση μας την επαγωγική τάση των καλωδίων), δηλάδη μας "χτυπάει" το ρεύμα που είναι αποθηκευμένο στον πυκνωτή (aka καλώδια). Όμως γιατί να υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη επαγωγική τάση; Είναι λογικό; Νόμιζα πως επαγωγικές τάσεις πρέπει να είναι κάτω των 5Volt όπως μετράω μεταξύ φάσης-ουδετέρου.

----------


## alpha uk

110ν επαγωγικά? Και μέ κλειστό τόν γενικό.  Δέν νομίζω .κάπου υπάρχει λάθος. Ακόμα καί εάν είναι επαγωγικά, δέν πρέπει νά είναι πάνω από 30-35ν .Οπότε καί έτσι νά είναι .Είναι λάθος. Τό καλύτερο πού έχεις νά κανείς ,είναι νά φέρεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο νά σού κάνει τέστ στήν εγκατάσταση

----------

KleKle (17-05-15)

----------


## KleKle

> *110ν επαγωγικά? Και μέ κλειστό τόν γενικό.  Δέν νομίζω .κάπου υπάρχει λάθος. Ακόμα καί εάν είναι επαγωγικά, δέν πρέπει νά είναι πάνω από 30-35ν .*Οπότε καί έτσι νά είναι .Είναι λάθος. Τό καλύτερο πού έχεις νά κανείς ,είναι νά φέρεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο νά σού κάνει τέστ στήν εγκατάσταση



Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο έκανα το Post. Για να μάθω ποια είναι τα πιθανά λάθη.  :Smile: 

Ηλεκτρολόγο θα φέρω έτσι κι αλλιώς απλά θέλω πιο πριν να κατανοήσω κάποια πράγματα και μόνος μου.

----------


## Fixxxer

Στο κατω διαμερισμα συμβαινει κατι παρομοιο?
Που τα μετρησες αυτα τα 110V σε συγκεκριμενη φαση οπου πηγαινε σε καποια ασφαλεια οι σε ολες?
Οπως ειπε και ο klik φτιαξε τη γειωση σου και βαλε ενα καινουριο ρελε διαφυγης με καποιον εμπειρο και αδειουχο ηλεκτρολογο...

----------


## KleKle

Άμα θυμάμαι καλά, ναι σε όλες. Για το κάτω διαμέρισμα δε γνωρίζω και δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να μάθω.

----------


## alpha uk

Εάν θέλεις νά κανείς σωστά τής μετρήσεις , θά πρέπει νά αποσυνδεσης  τον ουδέτερο καί τήν γείωση  από τόν πίνακα καί κατόπιν θά κανείς τής μετρήσεις. Φάσης κυκλωμάτων με ουδέτερο - γείωση. Κατόπιν κατέβασε όλες τής ασφάλειες , καί μέτρα κάθε κύκλωμα ξεχωριστά. Έτσι θά επαληθευσης εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μέ κάποιο από τά κυκλώματα

----------


## klik

> 110ν επαγωγικά? Και μέ κλειστό τόν γενικό.  ...



α) χωρητικά (όχι επαγωγικά)
β) με αναμμένο γενικό (σπιτιού) και κλειστό ρολόι, φυσικά δεν θα έχει τίποτα.
γ) τα 110V είναι πράγματι πολλά...
 δ) Σύνθετη αντίσταση πυκνωτή Z = 1/Cω για 100pf έχουμε:

Ζ = 1 / [(100 *10^-12Farad) * 2 *π *50Hz] = 10^12/(100 * 100 * 3,14) = 10^8 / 3,14 = 31MΩ
 Φυσικά δεν ξέρω τι χωρητικότητα θα μετράει το κύκλωμα του, τα 100pF είναι εικασία.

Τα πολύμετρα με 20ΜΩ εσωτερική αντίσταση σε σειρά με τα 31ΜΩ δημιουργούν διαιρέτη τάσης στα 230Vac και η τάση πάνω στο πολύμετρο είναι: 90,2V (με την προϋπόθεση απουσίας γείωσης και μηδενικής χωρητικότητας προς τη γη).

Αναμενόμενο ρεύμα βραχυκύκλωσης με τέτοια αντίσταση: Is = 230V/31ΜΩ = 7,42 * 10^-6Α = 7,42μΑ.

----------


## alpha uk

Μα γιαυτό έγραψα ,Επαγωγικά ? .Γιατί μόνο μέ επαγωγή μπορεί νά έχεις 110 V

----------


## ΜαστροΣάββας

Καλησπέρα σε όλους 
Βγάλε όλα τα καλώδια κεραίας απο TV και άλλες συσκευές και ξαναμέτρα.
Συνήθως είναι ενοχλητικό αλλα ακίνδυνο.

----------


## xsterg

εγω θα ελεγα να αφησεις τα παιχνιδια και να καλεσεις καποιον ειδικο.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

1 φτιάξε τη γείωση σου
2 για τα 110βολτ καλύτερα ρωτά φυσικό και όχι ηλεκτρολογο

----------


## Πατέντες

Μηπως εχεις ups; Δοκιμασε, εκτος απο τις κεραιες που λεει ο Σαββας να βγαλεις και καθε συσκευη που ειναι συνδεδεμενη στις πριζες σου.
Μια φορα με χτυπησε ρευμα που γυρνουσε στο δικτυο απο ενα ups.

----------


## KleKle

> α) χωρητικά (όχι επαγωγικά)
> β) με αναμμένο γενικό (σπιτιού) και κλειστό ρολόι, φυσικά δεν θα έχει τίποτα.
> γ) τα 110V είναι πράγματι πολλά...
>  δ) Σύνθετη αντίσταση πυκνωτή Z = 1/Cω για 100pf έχουμε:
> 
> Ζ = 1 / [(100 *10^-12Farad) * 2 *π *50Hz] = 10^12/(100 * 100 * 3,14) = 10^8 / 3,14 = 31MΩ
>  Φυσικά δεν ξέρω τι χωρητικότητα θα μετράει το κύκλωμα του, τα 100pF είναι εικασία.
> 
> Τα πολύμετρα με 20ΜΩ εσωτερική αντίσταση σε σειρά με τα 31ΜΩ δημιουργούν διαιρέτη τάσης στα 230Vac και η τάση πάνω στο πολύμετρο είναι: 90,2V (με την προϋπόθεση απουσίας γείωσης και μηδενικής χωρητικότητας προς τη γη).
> ...



Πώς μειώνουμε λοιπόν την εμπέδηση σε ένα κύκλωμα; Και ένα χωρητικό ρεύμα υψηλής τάσης είναι τελικά επικίνδυνο ή όχι;

Επίσης θα δοκιμάσω να βγάλω τα καλώδια από τις κεραίες και να μετρήσω κατευθείαν με ουδέτερο και με γείωση (όχι δηλαδή πάνω στη μπάρα).

UPS δεν έχω.

----------


## klik

> Πώς μειώνουμε λοιπόν την εμπέδηση σε ένα κύκλωμα;



Γιατί να τη μειώσεις; Θέλεις να αυξήσεις τις διαρροές;




> Και ένα χωρητικό ρεύμα υψηλής τάσης είναι τελικά επικίνδυνο ή όχι ;



 με τιμή μερικών μΑ είναι ακίνδυνο.

Το επικίνδυνο είναι η αστοχία οποιασδήποτε συσκευής με εμφάνιση τάσης στο σασί της...που σε συνδυασμό με αστοχία γείωσης μπορεί να είναι θανατηφόρο. Το ΔΔΕ παίζει συμπληρωματικό ρόλο στη σωστή γείωση (να σου δείξει το πρόβλημα πριν το νιώσεις στο σώμα σου) και ΔΕΝ αντικαθιστά την οποιαδήποτε δυσλειτουργία της γείωσης.

----------


## KleKle

> Γιατί να τη μειώσεις; Θέλεις να αυξήσεις τις διαρροές;
>  με τιμή μερικών μΑ είναι ακίνδυνο.



Δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη τιμή εμπέδησης είναι και καλύτερη; Πώς λοιπόν την βελτιώνουμε-αυξάνουμε; Μειώνοντας την χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή; Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (κύκλωμα AC) τη σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά;






> Το επικίνδυνο είναι η αστοχία οποιασδήποτε συσκευής με εμφάνιση τάσης στο σασί της...που σε συνδυασμό με αστοχία γείωσης μπορεί να είναι θανατηφόρο. Το ΔΔΕ παίζει συμπληρωματικό ρόλο στη σωστή γείωση (να σου δείξει το πρόβλημα πριν το νιώσεις στο σώμα σου) και ΔΕΝ αντικαθιστά την οποιαδήποτε δυσλειτουργία της γείωσης.



Ναι, αυτό το έχω υπ'όψην μου.

----------


## klik

> Δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη τιμή εμπέδησης είναι και καλύτερη; ΝΑΙ 
> Πώς λοιπόν την βελτιώνουμε-αυξάνουμε; ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ; 
> Μειώνοντας την χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή; ΝΑΙ 
> Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (κύκλωμα AC) τη σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά;
> ...



Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν το πειράζεις χωρίς να έχεις λόγο...

Γιατί ξεκίνησες τις μετρήσεις;
Τι πολύμετρο έχεις;
Πότε του εβαλες μπαταρία καινούργια τελευταία φορά;
Πως ξέρεις ότι ο ΔΔΕ δεν λειτουργεί; 
Είναι συνδεδεμένος σωστά ή έχει παράκαμψη;

----------


## FILMAN

> Μα γιαυτό έγραψα ,Επαγωγικά ? .Γιατί μόνο μέ επαγωγή μπορεί νά έχεις 110 V



Όχι δεν μπορεί. Τα καλώδια που τρέχουν παράλληλα και είναι υπό τάση χωρίς να διαρρέονται από ρεύμα σχηματίζουν *πυκνωτή* με αποτέλεσμα η τάση μεταξύ τους να είναι 0. Έτσι ένα κατά τα άλλα ασύνδετο καλώδιο που τρέχει παράλληλα με αγωγό φάσης θα έχει και αυτό 230V ως προς γη. Βεβαίως με το παραμικρό φορτίο ως προς τη γη η τάση αυτή πέφτει δραστικά.

----------


## KleKle

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν το πειράζεις χωρίς να έχεις λόγο...
> 
> Γιατί ξεκίνησες τις μετρήσεις;
> Τι πολύμετρο έχεις;
> Πότε του εβαλες μπαταρία καινούργια τελευταία φορά;
> Πως ξέρεις ότι ο ΔΔΕ δεν λειτουργεί; 
> Είναι συνδεδεμένος σωστά ή έχει παράκαμψη;



Τις μετρήσεις τις ξεκίνησα γιατί άλλαξα κάποιες σειρές από σποτάκια, αφαιρώντας τους παλιούς μετασχηματιστές και βάζοντας led στα 230volt. Μέτρησα την τάση διότι το δοκιμαστικό άναβε και ήθελα να δω αν η τάση ήταν όντως επικίνδυνη.

Ένα ψηφιακό ημιεπαγγελματικό έχω, το οποίο αγόρασα πριν κανα 2μηνο. Για ac τάση έχει επιλογή στα 600 και στα 200.

Ο ΔΔΕ δεν λειτουργεί διότι είτε είναι ανοιχτός είτε κλειστός, το ρεύμα δεν το κόβει. Επίσης πατώντας το test δεν πέφτει. 

Παλαιότερα είχε έρθει ηλεκτρολόγος να συνδέσει τον ΔΔΕ, και δεν τα κατάφερε διότι (άμα θυμάμαι καλά -ήμουν μικρός τότε-) έπεφτε διαρκώς. Γι'αυτό το πρόβλημα μετατέθηκε για το μέλλον αλλά τελικά ξεχάστηκε για αρκετά χρόνια και κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε.

Μετρώντας επίσης το κεντρικά καλώδια ουδετέρου γείωσης, ρεύμα δεν υπάρχει. Μετρώντας κεντρικό καλώδιο ουδετέρου με τη μπάρα του έχει 90v. 

Έριξα μια ματιά στον πίνακα και απ'ότι κατάλαβα ο ΔΔΕ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι συνδεδεμένος σα γενικός. Είτε είναι ανεβασμένος ο γενικός είτε ο ΔΔΕ το σπίτι παίρνει ρεύμα.

----------


## ΜαστροΣάββας

[QUOTEΠαλαιότερα είχε έρθει ηλεκτρολόγος να συνδέσει τον ΔΔΕ, και δεν τα κατάφερε διότι (άμα θυμάμαι καλά -ήμουν μικρός τότε-) έπεφτε διαρκώς. Γι'αυτό το πρόβλημα μετατέθηκε για το μέλλον αλλά τελικά ξεχάστηκε για αρκετά χρόνια και κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε.][/QUOTE] 
και πιθανότατα γεφύρωσε τον ΔΔΕ για να ξεμπερδεύει.

----------

FILMAN (19-05-15)

----------


## Prezonautis

Για βγάλε μια φωτογραφία του πίνακα σου, εσωτερικά.

----------


## alpha uk

> Όχι δεν μπορεί. Τα καλώδια που τρέχουν παράλληλα και είναι υπό τάση χωρίς να διαρρέονται από ρεύμα σχηματίζουν *πυκνωτή* με αποτέλεσμα η τάση μεταξύ τους να είναι 0. Έτσι ένα κατά τα άλλα ασύνδετο καλώδιο που τρέχει παράλληλα με αγωγό φάσης θα έχει και αυτό 230V ως προς γη. Βεβαίως με το παραμικρό φορτίο ως προς τη γη η τάση αυτή πέφτει δραστικά.



Ώπα, βρε παιδιά μή μέ σταυρονεται , φυσικά καί είναι χωρητικότητα. Η αναφορά μού ( επαγωγικά μέ ερωτηματικό) είναι γιά νά δείξω ότι είναι πάρα πολλά τα 110ν. Κάι από ότι φαίνεται , έχει μεγαλύτερα  προβλήματα, όχι μόνο χωρητικότητα. Γιαυτό καί ο ΔΔΕ δέν λειτουργεί σωστά από day one

----------


## alpha uk

Από τά λίγα πού ξέρω γιά testing and investigation υποψιαζομαι ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα μόνωσης καλωδίων , ή καί ανάμιξη κυκλωμάτων μέ τό άλλο διαμέρισμα

----------

KleKle (20-05-15)

----------


## Fixxxer

> Τις μετρήσεις τις ξεκίνησα γιατί άλλαξα κάποιες σειρές από σποτάκια, αφαιρώντας τους παλιούς μετασχηματιστές και βάζοντας led στα 230volt. Μέτρησα την τάση διότι το δοκιμαστικό άναβε και ήθελα να δω αν η τάση ήταν όντως επικίνδυνη.
> 
> Ένα ψηφιακό ημιεπαγγελματικό έχω, το οποίο αγόρασα πριν κανα 2μηνο. Για ac τάση έχει επιλογή στα 600 και στα 200.
> 
> Ο ΔΔΕ δεν λειτουργεί διότι είτε είναι ανοιχτός είτε κλειστός, το ρεύμα δεν το κόβει. Επίσης πατώντας το test δεν πέφτει. 
> 
> Παλαιότερα είχε έρθει ηλεκτρολόγος να συνδέσει τον ΔΔΕ, και δεν τα κατάφερε διότι (άμα θυμάμαι καλά -ήμουν μικρός τότε-) έπεφτε διαρκώς. Γι'αυτό το πρόβλημα μετατέθηκε για το μέλλον αλλά τελικά ξεχάστηκε για αρκετά χρόνια και κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε.
> 
> Μετρώντας επίσης το κεντρικά καλώδια ουδετέρου γείωσης, ρεύμα δεν υπάρχει. Μετρώντας κεντρικό καλώδιο ουδετέρου με τη μπάρα του έχει 90v. 
> ...




Ο ΔΔΕ ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει, λειτουργει μεν (τουλαχιστον παλια οπως λες) απλα τον προσπερασε...
Προφανως εκτος ισως απο τη γειωση που και να την φτιαξεις, εχεις και καποια διαρροη φασης η ουδετερου συμφωνα με το οτι επεφτε απο παλια ο ΔΔΕ...

----------

KleKle (20-05-15)

----------


## stef1800

Ρε παιδια μηπως είναι διακοπή του τοπικού κλάδου σε σύστημα ουδετερογείωσης? Αυτό μπορεί να φέρει επιστρεφόμενα ρεύματα σε όλους τους καταναλωτές απο τη διακοπή και μετά. Τι σύστημα έχετε στη Θεσσαλονίκη?

----------


## FILMAN

> Από τά λίγα πού ξέρω γιά testing and investigation υποψιαζομαι ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα μόνωσης καλωδίων , ή καί *ανάμιξη κυκλωμάτων μέ τό άλλο διαμέρισμα*



Αυτό πράγματι θα εξηγούσε πολλά...

----------


## SV1DB

Ανεξάρτητα  από τις  γνώσεις  σου  ,  πρέπει  να  είσαι  και  προσεκτικός  με  τους  πίνακες  διότι  υπάρχουν  καλώδια που έχουν συνεχώς  τάση   -αυτά που έρχονται-  από τον  μετρητή  της  ΔΕΗ... πρόσεχε  λοιπόν  γιατι  μία επαφή  μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει  σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

Το  ότι ο  διακόπτης  διαρροής  "έπεφτε"  από την αρχή  φανερώνει  διαρροή  , η εύκολη λύση της γεφυρώσεώς του  είναι  απαράδεκτη  και μάλιστα  από ηλεκτρολόγο...

Οι τάσεις  που μετράς  προφανώς  προέρχονται  και  από τον ουδέτερο  αλλά και  από την κατάσταση  της γειώσεως.

Κανονικά  πρέπει  να  ξεκινήσεις  από την παροχή  της  ΔΕΗ  στην άφιξή  της  στον πίνακά σου  εάν έχεις τριφασικό  πρέπει και  οι τεσσερεις  αγωγοί  να μπορούν  να  αποσυνδεθούν  από την εγκατάσταση  της  οικείας  εάν ο διακόπτης είναι  τριπολικός  απομόνωσε και τον ουδέτερο  στόν αέρα  , και αυτόν  της  γειώσεως,  κάνε τώρα μετρήσεις  σε κάθε φάση πρός  το κύκλωμα της οικείας.

Μεταξύ  φάσεων,  ουδετέρου  αλλά και γειώσεως.   Υποψιάζομαι  ότι  έχουν εγκαταστήσει  τον αυτόματο διαρροής  πρίν τον γενικό  που σημαίνει  ότι  αφού είναι  γεφυρωμένος  είναι συνέχεια  ανοικτός  άρα έχει το δίκτυο  τάση...  συνέχεια.

Πρόσεξε  ξανά   απομόνωσε  την παροχή   εν  ανάγκη  κατέβασε τις  ασφάλειες  του  μετρητή  εάν είναι  αυτόματες  εάν είναι με φυσίγγια  κάλεσε την ΔΕΗ  να το  κάνει  .Και  μετά στα σίγουρα  κάνεις τις μετρήσεις σου ,  Εναλλακτικά  κάλεσε ηλεκτρολόγο  για να είναι  και υπεύθυνος   στα  αποτελέσματα  αλλά  ο διαρροής  να συνδεθεί για την ασφάλειά σου.

----------

KleKle (20-05-15)

----------


## KleKle

Έβγαλα φωτογραφία το εσωτερικό του πίνακα καθώς επίσης έφτιαξα και ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο με το χέρι γιατί με την κατάσταση του πίνακα εσωτερικά δεν πιστεύω να βγάζει κάποιος άκρη.11112771_430134480497154_6745187100644444986_n.jpgIMG-1432079290065-V.jpg

Στις μετρήσεις μου είμαι πάντα πολύ προσεκτικός και δεν πλησιάζω τίποτα με τα χέρια.

Προς το παρόν άλλες μετρήσεις δε μπορώ να κάνω, επειδή θα βρίσκομαι εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης. Κάλεσα ηλεκτρολόγο να έρθει σε κανα 2 βδομάδες που θα είμαι πίσω.

Να σημειώσω επίσης πως η "δουλειά" του ηλεκτρολόγου που έφτιαξε τον πίνακα είναι το λιγότερο ανεύθυνη και τσαπατσούλικη. Βρήκα καλώδια μέσα στον πίνακα τα οποία απλά κρέμονταν χωρίς μόνωση. Ακόμα σε πολλά σημεία τοποθετεί καλώδια με τελείως λάθος χρώματα. Άρα το να γεφυρώσει το ΔΔΕ σα λύση ήταν αναμενόμενο από τον συγκεκριμένο.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.

----------


## xrhstosmp

αν η συνδεσμολογια ειναι οπως στο σχεδιο τοτε οταν ο τετραπολικος διακοπτης δεξια του δδε ειναι σε θεση ΟΝ παρακαμπτει τον δδε (πραγμα που ειναι απαραδεκτο και παρανομο).αν κατεβασεις τον τετραπολικο και ανεβαζοντας το δδε αυτο στεκεται λογικα τροφοδοτεις την εγκατασταση σου μεσω του δδε. παρα ταυτα εχω να σου πω τα εξης:
ακομα και εαν τελικο το δδε δουλευει ο πινακας αυτος ειναι κινδυνος θανατος.
α.ΔΕΝ υπαρχει γενικος διακοπτης.
β. ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν μονωτικα δαχτυλιδια στις βασεις των ασφαλειων τηξης και ειναι πιθανη (αν οχι σιγουρη) μια αμεση επαφη με τα χερια σε καποιον που προσπαθει να ξεβιδωσει μια ασφαλεια
γ. οι χρωματισμοι ειναι αλανταλων (δευτερευων αλλα σοβαρο)
δ. αυτου του τυπου οι δδε της ΑΒΒ(γερμανικη αξιοπιστια) που εχουν καταργηθει σαν τυπος εδω και 7-8 χρονια σημερα δουλευει μονο το 50%(λιαν επιεικως) απο αυτους που εχω μετρησει οποτε ακομα και εαν καταργησεις τις απαραδεκτες διαταξεις παρακαμψης,κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο με τον συγκεκριμενο δδε δε θα κανεις δουλεια γιατι μαλλον θα ειναι χαλασμενος.
ΥΓ λεγοντας ηλεκτρολογο αυτο το πωσνατοπεικανεις που μονταρισε αυτον τον πινακα προσβαλεις εμας τους υπολοιπους.
ΥΓ αν αυτο ειναι ενα προχειρο σχεδιο τι να πω.....χαρα στο κουραγιο σου!!!! θελω πολυ να δω ενα προσεγμενο σου!

----------

FILMAN (21-05-15), 

KleKle (21-05-15)

----------


## alpha uk

> α) χωρητικά (όχι επαγωγικά)
> β) με αναμμένο γενικό (σπιτιού) και κλειστό ρολόι, φυσικά δεν θα έχει τίποτα.
> γ) τα 110V είναι πράγματι πολλά...
>  δ) Σύνθετη αντίσταση πυκνωτή Z = 1/Cω για 100pf έχουμε:
> 
> Ζ = 1 / [(100 *10^-12Farad) * 2 *π *50Hz] = 10^12/(100 * 100 * 3,14) = 10^8 / 3,14 = 31MΩ
>  Φυσικά δεν ξέρω τι χωρητικότητα θα μετράει το κύκλωμα του, τα 100pF είναι εικασία.
> 
> Τα πολύμετρα με 20ΜΩ εσωτερική αντίσταση σε σειρά με τα 31ΜΩ δημιουργούν διαιρέτη τάσης στα 230Vac και η τάση πάνω στο πολύμετρο είναι: 90,2V (με την προϋπόθεση απουσίας γείωσης και μηδενικής χωρητικότητας προς τη γη).
> ...



Πολύ σωστά όλα αυτά πού γράφεις καθώς επίσης καί τά άνωθεν περί χωρητικότητας τών καλωδίων. Καί οφείλω νά δώσω μία απάντηση. Όντως οι αγωγοί σέ μία εγκατάσταση έχουν μία χωρητικότητα τών 90-100pf ανά μέτρο αγωγού. Σε 1.5 και2.5 mm Αν υποθέσουμε ότι τηρούνται οι κανονισμοί και τά Zs value τών κυκλωμάτων είναι τά επιτρεπτά αυτό μάς δίνει μία χωρητική τάση τής τάξεως των 100ν  - + 5% μέ ένταση τής τάξεως των 0.74 μΑ. Οι τάσεις αυτές όμως μέ τήν πτώση τού γενικού τείνουν νά μηδενιστούν από τά ίδια τά φορτία τών κυκλωμάτων (λυχνίες ,ψυγεία.κ.τ.λ). Τά ίδια τά φορτία τρώνε τήν χωρητικότητα. Μόνο μή ενεργά καλώδια (ασύνδετα)   κρατούν τήν χωρητικότητα. Πολύ περισσότερο σέ παροχές τύπου T.N.C.S  πού υποτίθεται ότι η γείωση είναι άριστη (τουλάχιστον εδώ UK) Καθώς επίσης μέ τήν μέτρηση στό πολύμετρο ή ένδειξη  είναι πτωτική ,όσο καί χάλια νά είναι τό impedance τού πολύ μέτρου .Εάν ή τάση όμως είναι σταθερή καί άνω τών 40ν  τότε χρειάζεται περισσότερο έλεγχος, τουλάχιστον έτσι κάνουμε εδώ. Μέ τήν συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί νά είμαι λάθος ,δέν κατέχω τό βραβείο του αλάθητου.  Αυτά καί συγνώμη γιά τήν φλυαρία

----------


## street

> Να σημειώσω ότι το σπίτι (χτισμένο περί του 1980)



σωστα ! θεσσαλονικη κλασικα  ...  απ την φωτο που δειχνεις παραπανω ....  στον πινακα δεν υπαρχει ξεχωριστη γειωση !  και ειμαι ξεκαθαρος σε αυτο ... στον πινακα καταφθανουν δυο καλωδια !  :W00t:  μια φαση ... και μια ουδετερογειωση !  τιποτα αλλο !  ψαχνω να βρω τωρα κατι αρχεια  αν προλαβω θα τα ανεβασω ....

----------


## KleKle

Χρήστο έχεις δίκιο σε όλα αυτά που λες... ποιοι ΔΔΕ θεωρούνται αξιόπιστοι; 

ΥΓ Το σχέδιο δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο και επιπλέον δεν έχει σωστά τις διατομές και τα χρώματα  :Wink:  





> ...Μόνο μή ενεργά καλώδια (ασύνδετα)   κρατούν τήν χωρητικότητα. ...



Εφόσον όμως κλείνουμε τη γενική παροχή ρεύματος, τα χωρητικά φορτία δε θα έπρεπε να εκφορτιστούν πάνω στις αντιστάσεις που έχουν τα ίδια τα καλώδια αλλά και στις διάφορες αντιστάσεις που βρίσκονται στο κύκλωμα; :Confused1:  Ή έχω μπερδευτεί κάπου;

----------


## KleKle

> σωστα ! θεσσαλονικη κλασικα  ...  απ την φωτο που δειχνεις παραπανω ....  στον πινακα δεν υπαρχει ξεχωριστη γειωση !  και ειμαι ξεκαθαρος σε αυτο ... στον πινακα καταφθανουν δυο καλωδια !  μια φαση ... και μια ουδετερογειωση !  τιποτα αλλο !  ψαχνω να βρω τωρα κατι αρχεια  αν προλαβω θα τα ανεβασω ....



Το σχέδιο δεν το έχω τελειώσει αμα αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό. Άμα αναφέρεσαι στη φώτο με τον πίνακα δε μπορώ να διακρίνω αμα είναι ένα καλώδιο που απλά χωρίζεται σε ενα κίτρινο (γειωση) και ένα μπλε (ουδέτερος). Πάντως στη μπάρα της γείωσης και του ουδετέρου καταλήγουν 2 καλώδια, ένα στην καθεμία.

----------


## lepouras

μην ξεχνάς ότι έχεις έναν τετραπολικό διακόπτη που κατεβάζοντας τον κόβεις και τον ουδέτερο με αποτέλεσμα να είναι όλη η εγκατάσταση στον αέρα και ασύνδετη. κάνε μια δοκιμή σε αυτό που σου είπαν. κατέβασε τον διακόπτη και ανέβασε το ΔΔΕ να δεις αν παίζει και δεν πέφτει.

----------


## KleKle

> μην ξεχνάς ότι έχεις έναν τετραπολικό διακόπτη που κατεβάζοντας τον κόβεις και τον ουδέτερο με αποτέλεσμα να είναι όλη η εγκατάσταση στον αέρα και ασύνδετη. κάνε μια δοκιμή σε αυτό που σου είπαν. κατέβασε τον διακόπτη και ανέβασε το ΔΔΕ να δεις αν παίζει και δεν πέφτει.



Κατεβάζοντας τον γενικό και ανεβάζοντας τον ΔΔΕ λειτουργεί σαν γενικός κι αυτός.

----------


## lepouras

δηλαδή με ανεβασμένο το ΔΔΕ και κατεβασμένο τον τετραπολικό δουλεύει η εγκατάσταση? δεν πέφτει ο ΔΔΕ?

----------


## street

> Το σχέδιο δεν το έχω τελειώσει αμα αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό



οχι εψαχνα σε κατι χαρτουρες ( δεν το εχω στο πσ ) τον τροπο που μπορει να συνδεθει ενα διαφυγης  .... σε δυο καλωδια   φαση ουδετερογειωση  ...  χωρις να πεφτει  ... αν γινει βραχυκυκλωμα στην πριζα αλλα να παφτευ αν χωσεις κανα δαχτυλο ....  το σχεδιαγραμμα μου το εκανε ενας της δεη  και πλεον δεδηε  ...  40 χρονια ειναι στο ε[αγγελμα  ....  ηθελα να το βρω αλλα εχω φαει τον τοπο και δεν ... να το σχολιαζαμε λιγο ...  :Biggrin:  ......  που θα παει θα ξανα περασει .... 
να σε ρωτησω κατι  .... για πιο λογο κανεις εσυ το σχεδιο ?   εδω θεςς να θες ...  να σε πω και κατι ?  εμενα ακτος ο πινακας μου θυμιζει καταστημα ....αντεπνω λαθπς  ...  ανεβαζω τωρα και ανάλογες φωτο .... ( αντε με εκανες να τον ανοιξω  :Biggrin:  ) σε λιγο φ

----------


## KleKle

> δηλαδή με ανεβασμένο το ΔΔΕ και κατεβασμένο τον τετραπολικό δουλεύει η εγκατάσταση? δεν πέφτει ο ΔΔΕ?



Ναι, δουλεύει σα γενικός και δίνει ρεύμα κανονικά!




Το σχέδιο έκανα για να έχω μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη για το κύκλωμα και να εξοικονομήσω χρόνο από τον ηλεκτρολόγο που θα έρθει, αφού για να φτιάξει τον πίνακα ο άνθρωπος θα του φύγουν τα μάτια.

----------


## street

pinakas 1.jpg pinak2.jpg 
 βρειτε τ διαφορες  :Lol:  περαν του οτι στην δευτερη εχει διακοπτες απ την εποχη του κολοκοτρωνη ....  σε λιγο οι επομενες   :Biggrin:

----------


## Fixxxer

> Κατεβάζοντας τον γενικό και ανεβάζοντας τον ΔΔΕ λειτουργεί σαν γενικός κι αυτός.



Ας παρουμε την περιπτωση που ειναι καλος ο ΔΔΕ προφανως λειτουργει γιατι συμφωνα με το σχεδιο που εκανες, γιατι απ την φωτο του πινακα δεν φαινεται τιποτα, ειναι παραλληλα συνδεδεμενοι μεταξυ τους ο γενικος τετραπολικος με τον ΔΔΕ και οχι σε σειρα οπως πρεπει...
Τωρα εαν δουλευει μονο με τον ΔΔΕ μπορει να ειναι καλος και να μην "βλεπει" καποια διαρροη και ορθα δεν πεφτει,μπορει ομως να φαινεται καλος και να υπαρχει μια διαρροη και να μην πεφτει.Αυτο θελει τεσταρισμα με οργανο που θα διαθετει ο ηλεκτρολογος που θα φερεις και οχι με το κουμπι τεστ (αν εχει)

Επισης οταν βλεπω πινακες με τα καλωδια να ειναι μαλλια κουβαρια και εκτος απο αυτο να ειναι σκαμμενοι ισα ισα με πιανουν τα δαιμονια μου  :Cursing:

----------

FILMAN (22-05-15)

----------


## street

oudeterogiosh.jpg  εδω *ουδετερογειωση 
*fash.jpg εδω η φαση το μαυρο καλωδιο  ... δεν την εβγαλα καλα ...    να βγαλω καμια καλυτερη ?

----------


## xrhstosmp

μην μπερδευετε την ουδετερωση με την ουδετερογειωση.στην θεσσαλονικη λογικα εχει ουδετερωση ΤΝ ο αγωγος που δειχνεις ειναι ενας ουδετερος που γειωνεται και σε αλλα σημεια εκτος του υποσταθμου. απλα ως ηλεκτροδιο γειωσης χρησιμοποιουσανε τοτε το εκτεταμενο μεταλλικο δικτυο υδευσεως και εκεινη την εποχη μαλιστα με πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απο τα συνηθισμενα σημερινα "τριγωνα"των 1,5 μετρων βεργων στα 2 μετρα αποσταση μεταξυ τους (το πολυ 2 μετρα, αμα ειναι σπασμενο το μετρο η αποσταση γινεται 1,60).

----------


## nestoras

> μην μπερδευετε την ουδετερωση με την ουδετερογειωση.στην θεσσαλονικη λογικα εχει ουδετερωση ΤΝ ο αγωγος που δειχνεις ειναι ενας ουδετερος που γειωνεται και σε αλλα σημεια εκτος του υποσταθμου. απλα ως ηλεκτροδιο γειωσης χρησιμοποιουσανε τοτε το εκτεταμενο μεταλλικο δικτυο υδευσεως και εκεινη την εποχη μαλιστα με πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απο τα συνηθισμενα σημερινα "τριγωνα"των 1,5 μετρων βεργων στα 2 μετρα αποσταση μεταξυ τους (το πολυ 2 μετρα, αμα ειναι σπασμενο το μετρο η αποσταση γινεται 1,60).



Κι άμα "έβρισκε" πέτρα στο κάρφωμα, το 1,5 m στο βάθος γινόταν 60 cm...

----------


## FILMAN

> οχι εψαχνα σε κατι χαρτουρες ( δεν το εχω στο πσ ) τον τροπο που μπορει να συνδεθει ενα διαφυγης  .... σε δυο καλωδια   φαση ουδετερογειωση  ...  χωρις να πεφτει  ... αν γινει βραχυκυκλωμα στην πριζα αλλα να παφτευ αν χωσεις κανα δαχτυλο ....



Μα είναι απλό. Παίρνεις γείωση πριν τον ΔΔΕ και ουδέτερο μετά. Από τον ίδιο πόλο.

----------


## street

σωστα ...  αλλα μετα απο τοσα χρονια οι σωληνες ολο και θα εχουν αναχθει με πλαστικους ...  αντε πες να εμεινε κανα κοματι  μεταλικο .... 




> Μα είναι απλό. Παίρνεις γείωση πριν τον ΔΔΕ και ουδέτερο μετά. Από τον ίδιο πόλο.



λογικα αυτο πρεπει να ειναι ... δεν θυμαμαι καθολου το σχεδιο ....  κατα ποσο ειναι ασφαλες αυτο ομς ? δεν ξερω ....

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι το ίδιο (για να μην πω πιο) ασφαλές όσο και το να έχεις όλη την εγκατάσταση να δουλεύει με ουδετερογείωση...

----------


## alpha uk

Δύο φορές στήν Ελλάδα μού έχει τύχη νά κάνω τήν εξής επισκευή. Συνήθως σέ δυοροφα καί δυπατες ,τριπατες ,μονοκατοικίες μέ δύο καί τρείς πίνακες Στόν κοινό φωτισμό ,γίνεται μίξη ουδετέρου (φάση από τό κάτω διαμέρισμα καί ουδέτερο από τό πάνω) μέ αποτέλεσμα στό διαμέρισμα πού έχει παρθεί ό  ουδέτερος νά πέφτει συνέχεια ό αυτόματος. Ο ηλεκτρολόγος νά βρίσκει τά πάντα σωστά καί νά μήν μπορεί νά εξηγήσει  γιατί πέφτει ο ΔΔΕ .Μήπως έχει γίνει κάτι ανάλογο καί στήν συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ??? Νά σημειωθεί ότι δέν χρειάζεται νά είναι ενεργώ τό κύκλωμα γιά νά πέφτει ό ΔΔΕ

----------

KleKle (24-05-15)

----------


## IRF

Δοκίμασε αν τα 110 βολτ που λες ανάβουν λάμπα(σε λιγότερη ένταση φωτεινότητας); αν ναι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Αν όχι μπορεί να είναι από κάποιο πυκνωτή συσκευής που δεν έχει αντίσταση εκφόρτισης και βρίσκεται στην πρίζα.

----------

KleKle (24-05-15)

----------


## alpha uk

> Δοκίμασε αν τα 110 βολτ που λες ανάβουν λάμπα(σε λιγότερη ένταση φωτεινότητας); αν ναι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Αν όχι μπορεί να είναι από κάποιο πυκνωτή συσκευής που δεν έχει αντίσταση εκφόρτισης και βρίσκεται στην πρίζα.



Αυτό είναι καλή ιδέα

----------


## KleKle

> Δοκίμασε αν τα 110 βολτ που λες ανάβουν λάμπα(σε λιγότερη ένταση φωτεινότητας); αν ναι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Αν όχι μπορεί να είναι από κάποιο πυκνωτή συσκευής *που δεν έχει αντίσταση εκφόρτισης* και βρίσκεται στην πρίζα.



ΟΚ θα το δοκιμάσω... μα το ίδιο το κύκλωμα (καλώδια) δεν αποτελούν αντίσταση εκφόρτισης;

----------


## alpha uk

Εάν ή λάμπα ανάψει ,καί μείνει αναμμένη , μέ χαμηλή φωτεινότητα, τότε ή τάση δέν είναι χωρητική ,καί υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Εάν ανάψει γιά ελάχιστο χρόνο ,ή καί καθόλου τότε  η τάση είναι χωρητική καί ακίνδυνη  . Αλλά εάν αλλαξεις  ΔΔΕ καί συνεχίζει νά πέφτει  τότε έχεις πρόβλημα διαρροής ( συσκευές ή καλώδια)  ή στήν χειρότερη περίπτωση μίξη κοιλωμάτων μέ τό άλλο διαμέρισμα

----------


## KleKle

> Εάν ή λάμπα ανάψει ,καί μείνει αναμμένη , μέ χαμηλή φωτεινότητα, τότε ή τάση δέν είναι χωρητική ,καί υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Εάν ανάψει γιά ελάχιστο χρόνο ,ή καί καθόλου τότε  η τάση είναι χωρητική καί ακίνδυνη  . Αλλά εάν αλλαξεις  ΔΔΕ καί συνεχίζει νά πέφτει  τότε έχεις πρόβλημα διαρροής ( συσκευές ή καλώδια)  ή στήν χειρότερη περίπτωση μίξη κοιλωμάτων μέ τό άλλο διαμέρισμα



Εντάξει αυτό το κατάλαβα, η απορία μου είναι άλλη όμως. Πώς γίνεται να υπάρχει χωρητική τάση αφού τα καλώδια λειτουργούν από μόνα τους σαν αντιστάτες; Δεν θα έπρεπε μετά από λίγη ώρα να εξαφανιστεί αυτή η τάση;

----------


## lepouras

όχι. από την στιγμή που πρώτα λειτουργούν ως πυκνωτής και υπάρχει συνέχεια τροφοδοσία του πυκνωτή θα είναι συνεχώς φορτισμένος. αν βρεθεί κατανάλωση μεγαλύτερη τις χωρητικότητας τότε θα υπάρχει σβήσιμο του φορτίου. αν κόψεις την παροχή από την ΔΕΗ τότε θα σβήσει το φορτίο σαν έναν πυκνωτή που φορτίσαμε και τον αφήσαμε μετά ασύνδετο.
στο ξαναλέω. μην ξεχνάς ότι ο διακόπτης σου κόβει ΚΑΙ τον ουδέτερο γιαυτό μετράς αυτή την διαφορά με την γη. αν γεφυρώσεις στον διακόπτη τον ουδέτερο σου ώστε να μην διακόπτετε δεν θα πρέπει να δεις τίποτα με την γείωση.

----------


## KleKle

> όχι. από την στιγμή που πρώτα λειτουργούν ως πυκνωτής και υπάρχει συνέχεια τροφοδοσία του πυκνωτή θα είναι συνεχώς φορτισμένος. αν βρεθεί κατανάλωση μεγαλύτερη τις χωρητικότητας τότε θα υπάρχει σβήσιμο του φορτίου. *αν κόψεις την παροχή από την ΔΕΗ τότε θα σβήσει το φορτίο σαν έναν πυκνωτή που φορτίσαμε και τον αφήσαμε μετά ασύνδετο.*
> στο ξαναλέω. μην ξεχνάς ότι ο διακόπτης σου κόβει ΚΑΙ τον ουδέτερο γιαυτό μετράς αυτή την διαφορά με την γη. αν γεφυρώσεις στον διακόπτη τον ουδέτερο σου ώστε να μην διακόπτετε δεν θα πρέπει να δεις τίποτα με την γείωση.



Μα την παροχή από τη ΔΕΗ την κλείνω...εννοώ ότι από το ρολόι κλείνω και τις 3 φάσεις. Αυτό είναι που με παραξενεύει...!

----------


## lepouras

είναι πολλά που δεν ξέρουμε για την εγκατάστασή σου. μην ξεχνάς ότι έχεις μια παροχή που τρέχει παράλληλα με άλλες ενεργές παροχές(υπάρχουν και άλλα διαμερίσματα?) γεφύρωσε τον ουδέτερο σου στον διακόπτη και πες τη μετράς.

----------


## alpha uk

Υπάρχει μία εξάρτηση μεταξύ αντίσταση βρόχου τής παροχής ,καί τήν αντίσταση βρόχου τών κυκλωμάτων, εάν αυτή ή εξάρτηση δέν είναι αντίστοιχη ,ό κορεσμός δέν είναι μηδενικός

----------


## fanbaburis

Σιγουρα κακη γειωση και πολυ πιθανη διαρροη απο το αλλο διαμερισμα ! Αν εχεις την δυνατοτητα να πεις του γειτονα να κλεισει για λιγη ωρα τον γενικο του σπιτιου του και να ξανακανεις τις μετρησεις σου θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο ! Να ξερεις οτι παλια οι γειωσεις γινονταν στο δικτυο υδρευσης κατι που πλεον απαγορευεται ! Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα !

----------

KleKle (25-05-15)

----------


## FILMAN

> Πώς γίνεται να υπάρχει χωρητική τάση αφού τα καλώδια λειτουργούν από μόνα τους σαν αντιστάτες; Δεν θα έπρεπε μετά από λίγη ώρα να εξαφανιστεί αυτή η τάση;



Φυσικά και *ΟΧΙ,* αφού για να εκφορτίσεις ένα πυκνωτή πρέπει να του βάλεις αντίσταση παράλληλα. Αν τη βάλεις σε σειρά με το άλλο άκρο ασύνδετο ο πυκνωτής *ΔΕΝ* θα εκφορτιστεί.

----------

KleKle (25-05-15)

----------


## KleKle

> είναι πολλά που δεν ξέρουμε για την εγκατάστασή σου. μην ξεχνάς ότι έχεις μια παροχή που τρέχει παράλληλα με άλλες ενεργές παροχές(υπάρχουν και άλλα διαμερίσματα?) γεφύρωσε τον ουδέτερο σου στον διακόπτη και πες τη μετράς.



 Ναι υπάρχει ένα ακόμη διαμέρισμα, μόνο οι σχέσεις με τον ιδιοκτήτη δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες γι'αυτό λίγο δύσκολη η συνεννόηση. Γι'αυτό προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη χωρίς να τον εμπλέξω πουθενά. 

Λογικά δε θα μετράω τίποτα, αφού με ανεβασμένο το διακόπτη (χωρίς δηλαδή να διακόπτεται ο ουδέτερος) και με κλειστές πάντα τις φάσεις από το ρολόι δεν υπάρχει τάση. Όμως πώς η διακοπή του ουδετέρου από τον τετραπολικό διακόπτη εξηγεί τη διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ γείωσης-ουδετέρου; Αφού διακόπτοντας τα πάντα (3φάσεις και ουδέτερο), ο πίνακας ουσιαστικά είναι απομομονωμένος από όλα τα εξωτερικά κυκλώματα.

----------


## KleKle

> Φυσικά και *ΟΧΙ,* αφού για να εκφορτίσεις ένα πυκνωτή πρέπει να του βάλεις αντίσταση παράλληλα. Αν τη βάλεις σε σειρά με το άλλο άκρο ασύνδετο ο πυκνωτής *ΔΕΝ* θα εκφορτιστεί.



Άμα κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που λες είναι ότι κλείνοντας τον γενικό ανοιχτοκυκλώνω το κύκλωμα και δε μπορεί να "διαφύγει" πουθενά η χωρητική τάση. Άμα με κλειστό το γενικό (και τις φάσεις από το ρολόι) βραχυκυκλώσω φάση και ουδέτερο όμως, και άμα όντως το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, θεωρητικά ο πυκνωτής-καλώδια θα έπρεπε να εκφορτιστεί...σωστά; Αυτό συμβαίνει και όταν ανεβάζω τον γενικό; Δηλαδή κλείνω το κύκλωμα και εκφορτίζεται ο πυκνωτής;

----------


## FILMAN

> Άμα με κλειστό το γενικό (και τις φάσεις από το ρολόι) βραχυκυκλώσω φάση και ουδέτερο όμως, και άμα όντως το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, θεωρητικά ο πυκνωτής-καλώδια θα έπρεπε να εκφορτιστεί...σωστά;



Ναι, αν μιλάμε για πυκνωτές που να είναι παράλληλα φάση με ουδέτερο (πυκνωτές φίλτρου ηλ/κών συσκευών). Δεν νομίζω να είναι από αυτούς όμως δεδομένου ότι δεν αποθηκεύουν (και άρα δεν δίνουν) εναλλασσόμενο.

----------

KleKle (25-05-15), 

klik (25-05-15)

----------


## alpha uk

Κάνε αυτό μέ τήν λάμπα πρώτα καί κατόπιν βλέπουμε

----------

KleKle (25-05-15)

----------


## KleKle

Η λάμπα ανάβει και μεταξύ φάσης-γείωσης και ουδετέρου-γείωσης. Μεταξύ φασης-ουδετερου δεν ανάβει. (Επειδή είχα στη διάθεση μου όμως μόνο λάμπα Led αυτό που έκανε ήταν να αναβοσβήνει ολοένα και γρηγορότερα.) Η τάση συνέχισε κανονικότατα να υπάρχει. Άρα χωρητική δεν είναι, σωστά;

----------


## alpha uk

Θά είναι καλύτερα μέ λάμπα πυρακτώσεως, γιατί οι led ανάβουν καί μέ χωρητική

----------

klik (29-05-15)

----------


## IRF

Τώρα βγάζε μια μια όλες τις συσκευές από την πρίζα ή κλείνε μια μια τις ασφάλειες *με κλειστή την παροχή 3Φ της ΔΕΗ* και το πολύμετρο συνδεδεμένο μέχρι να μην μετρά πια τα 110 βόλτ. Προσοχή μπορεί να είναι και πυκνωτής από μοτέρ σε καλοριφέρ στο λεβητοστάσιο ή αν υπάρχει ανελκυστήρας που τροφοδοτείται 3Φ.

----------


## KleKle

Με όλες τις ασφάλειες αποσυνδεδεμένες (ακόμα και τις τήξεως) η τάση εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.

Κλείνοντας το ρολόι του κάτω διαμερίσματος όλες οι τάσεις (με κλειστό το γενικό μου) μηδενίζονται. Άρα πρόκειται για μπέρδεμα καλωδίων με το από κάτω διαμέρισμα... αυτή η πληροφορία σε συνδυασμό με το ότι με ανοιχτό γενικό δεν υπάρχει τάση ενώ με κλειστό υπάρχει και με το γεγονός ότι η τάση υποδιπλασιάζεται μπορεί να μας δώσει κάποια στοιχεία για το πού έχει γίνει το μπέρδεμα; Μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ποιες είναι οι πιθανές αναμίξεις καλωδίων που έχουν γίνει;

----------


## xrhstosmp

Με δεδομενο οτι το ρελε διαφυγης σου στεκεται (και δεν ειναι χαλασμενο) σε συνδιασμο με την ουδετερωση της περιοχης σου,προσωπικα αποκλειω την περιπτωση να υπαρχει μπερδεμα καλωδιωσεων με τον "αποκατω" ή τον" αποδιπλα" ακομα και απο τον "αποπανω". ειμαι σχεδον για να μην πω τελειως βεβαιωμενος οτι υπαρχει χαλαρη συνδεση ή ακομα και κομμενος αγωγος ουδετερου στην διαταξη μετρητων ή/και στην κολωνα/παροχη  της δεη.

----------


## alpha uk

Κλείσε τόν γενικό διακόπτη ,κατέβασε όλες τής ασφάλειες καί βγάλε τό κεντρικό καλώδιο τής γείωσης, Μέτρα μεταξύ γείωσης , ενα ένα τά κυκλώματα τών ασφαλειών, ένα από αυτά θά έχει ένδειξη, Εάν όχι  βγάλε ένα ένα τούς ουδέτερους καί μέτρα μέ τήν γείωση,ένας από αυτούς θά έχει ένδειξη.Έτσι θά βρείς σέ πιό κύκλωμα αντιστοιχεί ό ουδέτερος .Εάν έχει γίνει μίξη ουδέτερου μέ τό άλλο διαμέρισμα, άφισε ξεσυνδετο τόν ουδέτερο πού έχει ένδειξη, μονωσετον,καί σήκωσε γενικό καί ασφάλειες. Κοίταξε εάν όλα τά κυκλώματα λειτουργούν μέσα καί έξω από τό σπίτι, καί τόν κοινό φωτισμό ,ενδοεπικοινωνια καί ότι άλλο έχουν κοινό τά δύο διαμερίσματα.Αυτά γιά αρχή καί βλέπουμε

----------

KleKle (01-06-15)

----------


## KleKle

Χρήστο άμα δεν έχει γίνει ανάμιξη καλωδίων, τότε πώς εξηγείς το γεγονός ότι κλείνοντας το ρεύμα του άλλου διαμερίσματος τα 110 volt που βλέπω με κλειστά τα πάντα εξαφανίζεται;

Γιάννη θα το κάνω αλλά απ'ότι νομίζω η γείωση εμφανίζει με όλα 110volt. Όσο για τον ουδέτερο, επειδή το είχα δοκιμάσει, 4-5 είχαν τάση αλλά μικρότερη από 110. Θα επιστρέψω αύριο με σίγουρα αποτελέσματα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά.

----------


## alpha uk

> Χρήστο άμα δεν έχει γίνει ανάμιξη καλωδίων, τότε πώς εξηγείς το γεγονός ότι κλείνοντας το ρεύμα του άλλου διαμερίσματος τα 110 volt που βλέπω με κλειστά τα πάντα εξαφανίζεται;
> 
> Γιάννη θα το κάνω αλλά απ'ότι νομίζω η γείωση εμφανίζει με όλα 110volt. Όσο για τον ουδέτερο, επειδή το είχα δοκιμάσει, 4-5 είχαν τάση αλλά μικρότερη από 110. Θα επιστρέψω αύριο με σίγουρα αποτελέσματα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά.



Αυτό γίνεται καί μέ όλες τής ασφάλειες κατεβασμενες ??

----------


## lepouras

να ξαναρωτήσω κάτι?
δοκίμασες να γεφυρώσεις τον ουδέτερο στον διακόπτη σου την ώρα που είναι κλειστός και να μετρήσεις?

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Χρήστο άμα δεν έχει γίνει ανάμιξη καλωδίων, τότε πώς εξηγείς το γεγονός ότι κλείνοντας το ρεύμα του άλλου διαμερίσματος τα 110 volt που βλέπω με κλειστά τα πάντα εξαφανίζεται;
> 
> Γιάννη θα το κάνω αλλά απ'ότι νομίζω η γείωση εμφανίζει με όλα 110volt. Όσο για τον ουδέτερο, επειδή το είχα δοκιμάσει, 4-5 είχαν τάση αλλά μικρότερη από 110. Θα επιστρέψω αύριο με σίγουρα αποτελέσματα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά.



επειδη πρωτον  τα ηλεκτρολογικα δεν ειναι "φαση ,ουδετερος,γειωση,συν,πλην,και νομος του ωμ" μονο αλλα μπορει να πεσουν τα μαλλια σου αφου εχουν ασπρισει πρωτα απο το πολυ ψαξιμο,και δευτερον δεν ειμαι καλος καθηγητης,με μια απλη διακοπη ουδετερου αν γινει στο "σωστο" σημειο ,μπορει να δεις πραγματα και θαυματα.
Μπορεις να απαντησεις και μονος σου στο ερωτημα κανοντας ενα προχειρο σχεδιο με τις παροχες της πολυκατοικιας σου και μετα κοψε στο σχεδιο τον ουδετερο.προσπαθησε στη συνεχεια να κλεισεις τα κυκλωματα που απεμειναν με τον υποσταθμο.θα εκπλαγεις

----------


## KleKle

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον, λόγω υποχρεώσεων θα αναβάλλω λίγο το ψάξιμο.  :Smile:

----------


## KleKle

Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, σε κάποιο σημείο ενώνονταν οι ουδέτεροι των 2 διαμερισμάτων. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!

----------

IRF (13-07-15)

----------


## IRF

Μπράβο που μας έδωσες την τελική  λύση του προβλήματος. Δυστυχώς δεν το κάνουν όλα τα μέλη αυτό αλλά κάποια μόνο ρωτάνε.

----------

KleKle (13-07-15), 

street (21-07-15)

----------


## alpha uk

Μπράβο, όλα καλά

----------

KleKle (13-07-15)

----------


## lepouras

αν οι ουδέτεροι ήταν ενωμένοι πριν τους πίνακες δεν βλέπω γιατί με κατεβασμένο το ΔΔΕ είχε πρόβλημα. αν ήταν ανάμεσα στα σπίτια μετά τους πίνακές τους γιατί δεν έπεφταν τα ΔΔΕ τους?

----------

FILMAN (13-07-15), 

xrhstosmp (16-07-15)

----------


## KleKle

> αν οι ουδέτεροι ήταν ενωμένοι πριν τους πίνακες δεν βλέπω γιατί με κατεβασμένο το ΔΔΕ είχε πρόβλημα. *αν ήταν ανάμεσα στα σπίτια μετά τους πίνακές τους γιατί δεν έπεφταν τα ΔΔΕ τους?*



Γιατί δεν υπήρχαν ΔΔΕ  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

> Γιατί δεν υπήρχαν ΔΔΕ



πλάκα μας κάνεις? τη συζητάγαμε από την αρχή? πως δεν υπήρχε ΔΔΕ? και σε ρωτήσαμε και έλεγες δεν πέφτει κιόλας? και δεν μιλάω για το άλλο διαμέρισμα αλλά για το δικό σου.

----------

xrhstosmp (16-07-15)

----------


## KleKle

> πλάκα μας κάνεις? τη συζητάγαμε από την αρχή? πως δεν υπήρχε ΔΔΕ? και σε ρωτήσαμε και έλεγες δεν πέφτει κιόλας? και δεν μιλάω για το άλλο διαμέρισμα αλλά για το δικό σου.



Παραθέτω προηγούμενα μηνύματα , συγγνώμη άμα δεν είχα γίνει κατανοητός. Ο ΔΔΕ υπήρχε αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν υπήρχε. Ήταν γεφυρωμένος και δούλευε σαν δεύτερος γενικός...

Επίσης να σημειώσω πως ο Χρήστος είχε δίκαιο, εκτός του ότι δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένος (σωστά) ο ΔΔΕ, ήταν και χαλασμένος και αγόρασα καινούργιο.





> *Ο ΔΔΕ ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει, λειτουργει μεν (τουλαχιστον παλια οπως λες) απλα τον προσπερασε...*
> Προφανως εκτος ισως απο τη γειωση που και να την φτιαξεις, εχεις και καποια διαρροη φασης η ουδετερου συμφωνα με το οτι επεφτε απο παλια ο ΔΔΕ...







> αν η συνδεσμολογια ειναι οπως στο σχεδιο τοτε οταν *ο τετραπολικος διακοπτης δεξια του δδε ειναι σε θεση ΟΝ παρακαμπτει τον δδε* (πραγμα που ειναι απαραδεκτο και παρανομο).αν κατεβασεις τον τετραπολικο και ανεβαζοντας το δδε αυτο στεκεται λογικα τροφοδοτεις την εγκατασταση σου μεσω του δδε. παρα ταυτα εχω να σου πω τα εξης:
> ακομα και εαν τελικο το δδε δουλευει ο πινακας αυτος ειναι κινδυνος θανατος.
> α.ΔΕΝ υπαρχει γενικος διακοπτης.
> β. ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν μονωτικα δαχτυλιδια στις βασεις των ασφαλειων τηξης και ειναι πιθανη (αν οχι σιγουρη) μια αμεση επαφη με τα χερια σε καποιον που προσπαθει να ξεβιδωσει μια ασφαλεια
> γ. οι χρωματισμοι ειναι αλανταλων (δευτερευων αλλα σοβαρο)
> δ. αυτου του τυπου οι δδε της ΑΒΒ(γερμανικη αξιοπιστια) που εχουν καταργηθει σαν τυπος εδω και 7-8 χρονια σημερα δουλευει μονο το 50%(λιαν επιεικως) απο αυτους που εχω μετρησει οποτε ακομα και εαν καταργησεις τις απαραδεκτες διαταξεις παρακαμψης,κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο με τον συγκεκριμενο δδε δε θα κανεις δουλεια γιατι μαλλον θα ειναι χαλασμενος.
> ΥΓ λεγοντας ηλεκτρολογο αυτο το πωσνατοπεικανεις που μονταρισε αυτον τον πινακα προσβαλεις εμας τους υπολοιπους.
> ΥΓ αν αυτο ειναι ενα προχειρο σχεδιο τι να πω.....χαρα στο κουραγιο σου!!!! θελω πολυ να δω ενα προσεγμενο σου!







> Έβγαλα φωτογραφία το εσωτερικό του πίνακα καθώς επίσης έφτιαξα και ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο με το χέρι γιατί με την κατάσταση του πίνακα εσωτερικά δεν πιστεύω να βγάζει κάποιος άκρη.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57337Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57338
> 
> Στις μετρήσεις μου είμαι πάντα πολύ προσεκτικός και δεν πλησιάζω τίποτα με τα χέρια.
> 
> Προς το παρόν άλλες μετρήσεις δε μπορώ να κάνω, επειδή θα βρίσκομαι εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης. Κάλεσα ηλεκτρολόγο να έρθει σε κανα 2 βδομάδες που θα είμαι πίσω.
> 
> Να σημειώσω επίσης πως η "δουλειά" του ηλεκτρολόγου που έφτιαξε τον πίνακα είναι το λιγότερο ανεύθυνη και τσαπατσούλικη. Βρήκα καλώδια μέσα στον πίνακα τα οποία απλά κρέμονταν χωρίς μόνωση. Ακόμα σε πολλά σημεία τοποθετεί καλώδια με τελείως λάθος χρώματα. *Άρα το να γεφυρώσει το ΔΔΕ* σα λύση ήταν αναμενόμενο από τον συγκεκριμένο.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.

----------

